# New John Williams interview



## funnybear (Sep 26, 2019)

Great recent interview with the maestro. Spielberg's quote on selecting him as the composer for Schindler's List is magic.


----------



## Neifion (Sep 26, 2019)

Such a humble man. A true example of professionalism, grace, and of course, excellence in his craft.


----------



## wst3 (Sep 26, 2019)

thanks for sharing that.


----------



## MaxOctane (Sep 28, 2019)

I hopped ona plane once and went cross-state once, for the opportunity to see him conduct. I would recommend anyone to do that too.


----------



## leon chevalier (Sep 28, 2019)

Thavks for sharing ! Great watch !


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Sep 29, 2019)

Here is the extended transcript, which has a lot more:









Extended transcript: John Williams on Spielberg, "Star Wars," and the power of music


The composer talks about the all-consuming work of writing music, and why he doesn't watch his films once they're done




www.cbsnews.com


----------

